# B5.5 wagon V6 30V 5spd wont start, dealer unable to find the trouble! Help



## jetg60 (Jan 4, 2005)

My car is at the dealer right now because the car wont start after a lot of water in the car.

I had a lot of wires that was replaced and repair for th CCM unit, and after that, the car was'nt start , so I tow the car to the dealer.

They told me that it was the CCM that was short, I buy a used one that was in very good condition and the trouble is still there!

At the dealer, they told me that it was th first time that they had this trouble with a B5.5

I would like to know what to do with this, they told me that they did'nt had any communication in between all ECU in the car.

I dont know if it's possible to repair the car or if I have to part it!

The dealer want me to pay all the parts they will changed on the car until they find the trouble!

This car is a beater, so I will tried to fix it by myself if it's possible with your help!

Is it possible to run the car without the CCM unit or not?

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

What kind of dealer did you take your car to? A crack dealer? Why, in the name of FSM would you need the CCM to be working for the car to start? :facepalm: 

Is it a slushbox? If so, did they check the TCM? It probably got soaked to if the CCM was underwater.

Does anything on the car work? Fan, radio, wipers, windows, lights, etc...? Or is it completely dead? Does the relay click when you turn the key?


----------



## jetg60 (Jan 4, 2005)

The car is at the Volkswagen dealer!

All things in car woks, fan, radio, lights..... name it, but when I tried to start it the key in th cluster was on and the car was'nt start!

I tried by my self to find the trouble, I repaired some wires, but it still not working, that's why I towed it to the dealer!

I'm not impressed about them, and sound like I will have to pay alot of money to bring it back on the road, but I dont want to put alot of money on this beater.

I have the Bentley of the passat at my home and I'm enough good to read electrical wiring, that's why I tried to find by myself, but I did'nt know what was wrong with the car!

The only thing that I saw was the key in the cluster!

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Are you absolutely sure you didn't take it to a crack dealer? Was the technician wearing lots of makeup, an orange wig, very large shoes, and punctuate all his sentences with a bicycle horn?? 

The orange key warning light can mean only one thing: the immobilizer doesn't recognize your key! It may just need a reset because the CCM was replaced, but I'm not sure. The other likely scenario is that your fob battery needs replacing, and/or the inside of the fob needs cleaning. Either way, get your car out of that dealership, and take it somewhere competent.


----------



## jetg60 (Jan 4, 2005)

The batterie in the car is good, the car was starting very well before that mess.

I tried to find another place to fixed the car, but I did'nt find someone who would tried to fix it!

They're afraid about VW and électrical trouble!

I know that when the orange key is on in the cluster, the key must be set to recongnized it, but they did'nt had any communication with the CCM and they dont know why!!
That's why they want to changed parts, because they dont know what is wrong with it!

I told them that I would'nt put lot of money on this beater, and after 2.5 hours on my B5.5 they still dont know what to do with it!

Phil


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Not the car battery, the *key fob* battery. 

Forget about the CCM. If the windows, radio, and fan all work, then there's probably nothing wrong with it. Besides, it would be enormously stupid for anybody to design a car that needed a functional CCM for the engine to run. I'm telling you: it's the immobilizer. It might reset if you disconnect and reconnect the battery. The car battery, that is...


----------



## jetg60 (Jan 4, 2005)

That was the first thing that I tried when the car was'nt starting!

I will go to the dealer this weak to bring back my wagon at home and tried to fix it, maby I will tried a performance shop that I know they worked on VW.

Phil


----------



## jetg60 (Jan 4, 2005)

It is possible that the cluter is dead, they told me at the dealer that a electrical short damage the cluster and did this trouble?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I've already told you that the problem is with the immobilizer. If you are going to continue listening to anything this incompetent dealership says, then I really can't help you. They thought it was the comfort control module, which has nothing to do with engine management, and yet the fan, windows, radio, etc. were all working anyway. Meanwhile, * the freaking immobilizer malfunction indicator is on.* :facepalm:


----------

